# Who is using Regal Select Exterior?



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I would like to get your opinions on performance, application, finish quality, and an over all rating. Please include the base and or color and application methods. 

I am writing a short review for a new site I have just launched, and will gladly give those who participate back links. Any pictures you may have are welcome as well.:thumbsup:


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Is it better than ben? I always new regal as an interior o I wont use for ext. Just me. Also, its a new formula which means theres probably bugs to work out and i dont have time for gambling on paint.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Only time I have used it was on a few doors and these shutters.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Well just found out today that the moorglo, softgloss and morelife are going to be discontinued and replaced with the regal select stuff. Same with the regal interior stuff. By Nov of this year we be switching over. Have not tried any of the regal select stuff so not sure how it is compared to.

Pat


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Well Pat, I haven't used enough of the exterior line to really have an opinion. What I did use I liked. 

The interior regal in matte I really didn't like, I had way to many issues with it. I haven't tried the sg or es, I have heard they were both very nice. 

You never know till you use it long enough to get into a lot of different colors and bases. I hope BM has plans to do a interior select flat, as far as I know there won't be a high end flat in your case which I don't understand. 

Still would love to hear from any PCs who have been using it. Be brave and someone spec it for their next exterior. I liked how easy it was to work with, but that was early in the spring. I would imagine you would want extender this time of year. The finish was outstanding.

I guess I will have to do a review on Ben until I get more input. I love it.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

I think the time has come where we can pretty much say buh bye to glycol.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

I guess, I just get nervous that my goto paint "Moorelife" for all my stucco jobs for the last 10 years or so is going to be vanishing very soon. Adds stress. Well not really, well in a way it does, ok, its adds stress till I can get time using the new stuff. They say the cost will be the same. I think the new stuff will have a minimum selling price like the aura so people can cut throat others. Guess we will see sooner or later

Pat


----------



## StevenH (Sep 7, 2009)

PatsPainting said:


> Well just found out today that the moorglo, softgloss and morelife are going to be discontinued and replaced with the regal select stuff. Same with the regal interior stuff. By Nov of this year we be switching over. Have not tried any of the regal select stuff so not sure how it is compared to.
> 
> Pat


I've been told that regal select its the same thing as Moorglo, morelife,etc.
Same thing just just different label, but with gennex Tint Base:confused1:


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I know how you feel. I have been a moorglo user for many years now, and we can still get the good stuff with linseed in it. I have used it and Duration for all my exterior trim for the last five years. 

It is coming thou like Scott said, and four years isn't that far off. Hopefully you can test out the new Regal and let us know. 

I have done two exteriors in Ben, and it performed really nice. One was a deep green, and two coats over white covered real nice. Finish was great as well.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

StevenH said:


> I've been told that regal select its the same thing as Moorglo, morelife,etc.
> Same thing just just different label, but with gennex Tint Base:confused1:


Well for the last 2-3 years the moorlife, moorglo and all the interior regals have been using the gennex tint base. Our rep will be in the store when this happens to answer all our questions about is it really the same but with just new labels.

Pat


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

straight_lines said:


> I know how you feel. I have been a moorglo user for many years now, and we can still get the good stuff with linseed in it. I have used it and Duration for all my exterior trim for the last five years.
> 
> It is coming thou like Scott said, and four years isn't that far off. Hopefully you can test out the new Regal and let us know.
> 
> I have done two exteriors in Ben, and it performed really nice. One was a deep green, and two coats over white covered real nice. Finish was great as well.


Awww I really miss the stuff with the linseed oil in it. Its been a long time it seems since we were able to still buy that stuff. I basically stopped using the softgloss and moorguard since that happened. I switched to aura for all those needs. The cost of aura was not that much different "about 10 dollars a gallon or so" 

Pat


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Not to hijack the thread but how does regal select ext compare to Ben exterior?

Same pricepoint? 

Same quality?

Is Ben a step down?

Where's NCpaint when I need him?


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Yea ben is a step down, it really didn't have an equivalent in the old line to my knowledge. My ben price is around $28-30 regal is $40-44


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

straight_lines said:


> Yea ben is a step down, it really didn't have an equivalent in the old line to my knowledge. My ben price is around $28-30 regal is $40-44


ok. thanks.

I gotta talk to my rep about pricing then because they want to charge me quite a bit more than what you're getting.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

TJ Paint said:


> ok. thanks.
> 
> I gotta talk to my rep about pricing then because they want to charge me quite a bit more than what you're getting.


I think the price is based off the specific store, not sure the rep could really do much. Stores get discounts on how much they purchased from what I understand. The more the store purchases the better the prices they get. Also when the swap is complete all the prices should be the same for everyone.

Pat


----------



## doctors11 (May 17, 2010)

straight lines, just out of curiosity what didn't you like about the regal select interior matte? I used that for the first time two weeks ago and liked it.


----------



## NACE (May 16, 2008)

The viscosity's are different so as to accept the Gennex tint. Otherwise they are the same. If the bases hadn't of been changed, the Gennex tint strength and it's different ku's would have changed the handling characteristics of the glycol bases. Waterborne tints integrate into non-Gennex products but the color and thinness or thickness of the coating maybe way off. Gennex tint strengths and colors are different then glycol tints, therefor titanium and base strengths had to be adjusted and formulas rescripted. Gennex tints improve the product base, glycol weakens the base. The more glycol colorant in any brand, the more it detracts from the paint quality.


----------



## 4ThGeneration (Apr 17, 2007)

Y'all know that when a company says they are going to discontinue a product, that the new product is better and cost the same as the old product means soon after a news rush will come out that says the old stuff causes cancer or you will grow a 3rd eye if you have used it for more than 10 years lol. :jester:


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

PatsPainting said:


> I think the price is based off the specific store, not sure the rep could really do much. Stores get discounts on how much they purchased from what I understand. The more the store purchases the better the prices they get. Also when the swap is complete all the prices should be the same for everyone.
> 
> Pat


That used to be the case, things are a little different now. Most of the WB products are fixed costs. The stores can charge what they like. Ben LL should be around $34'ish. Probably about the cheapest you'll find it.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

doctors11 said:


> straight lines, just out of curiosity what didn't you like about the regal select interior matte? I used that for the first time two weeks ago and liked it.


Angular sheen was the biggest issue. Your cut lines were so noticeable in comparison, even rolling super tight. It reminded me of how Duration home was when it was first released. 

Had issues with a ultra deep blue. It also constantly needs to be stirred.

This was all in matte. I haven't tried the semi gloss, or eggshell. I was told they were both nice, and my rep said he and several stores had been seeing some complaints about the matte.

https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/QiA7svw473WbfoDyXfzjmQ?feat=directlink

https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/dAXm1mkpE7Z94qz7ctrZ_A?feat=directlink

Second pic I know has way to large a cut line, but it still shows the issue. One of my guys got carried away straightening that chair rail cut out.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

NCPaint1 said:


> That used to be the case, things are a little different now. Most of the WB products are fixed costs. The stores can charge what they like. _Ben LL should be around* $34'ish*. Probably about the cheapest you'll find it_.


That is retail at my local Ace hardware.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

straight_lines said:


> That is retail at my local Ace hardware.


Thats MSP, nice try :thumbsup:


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

MSP or MSRP? I will have to double check but I thought the last I bought was really close to $30, and for some reason $27 stuck in my mind. 

I am sure you are right being a dealer.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I am gonna start a new thread on Ben since it seems not many are using Regal Select exterior at this time.


----------



## 4ThGeneration (Apr 17, 2007)

straight_lines said:


> I am gonna start a new thread on Ben since it seems not many are using Regal Select exterior at this time.


 
Does it take a special tinting machine to be able to sell it because the local stores here will not pop for it to sell aura.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

4ThGeneration said:


> Does it take a special tinting machine to be able to sell it because the local stores here will not pop for it to sell aura.


Yes...and tell them they're missing out. Maybe they're thinking if they wait long enough, BM will give them one lol


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

4ThGeneration said:


> Does it take a special tinting machine to be able to sell it because the local stores here will not pop for it to sell aura.


Down economy, big investment for most likely the same margins. I can understand why they wouldn't.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

straight_lines said:


> Down economy, big investment for most likely the same margins. I can understand why they wouldn't.


Right, until you turn away enough business because you don't have the products people want. If your business can't afford it...get out of business. You should be able to buy equipment when needed.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

The stores I use that don't have it are doing fine without was my point. Not much competition, so they aren't loosing money. 

I would like to buy a brand new van, but the one I have does the job.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

These are all the products they are discontinuing here in the SoCal area and we will be switching over to the new regal select series by November of this year. 

W096
W103
W105
W215
W216
W221
W310
W319
W333

Just wondering how many outside of the socal area use the above products?

Pat


----------



## StevenH (Sep 7, 2009)

Shilpark will be replacing regal to select by September.

They wont carry ben because they manufacture their own paint called Tibbets paint.

http://www.tibbettspaint.com/


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

StevenH said:


> Shilpark will be replacing regal to select by September.
> 
> They wont carry ben because they manufacture their own paint called Tibbets paint.
> 
> http://www.tibbettspaint.com/



I thought their paint was Ever-Gaurd or something like that?

Pat


----------



## StevenH (Sep 7, 2009)

All I know is that Scotts paint manufactor their Ever-Gaurd paints.
http://www.scotchpaint.com/index.html


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Ok, Its been years since I have been to Smiths Paint. My local store won't be stocking Ben either. It was just to close to the regal line. If it was closer to the super spec then I can see them stocking it.

Pat


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

straight_lines said:


> The stores I use that don't have it are doing fine without was my point. Not much competition, so they aren't loosing money.
> 
> I would like to buy a brand new van, but the one I have does the job.


I did fine without it too. Im doing better with it. A tint machine is our business, it makes us money. Would you not buy new brushes and rollers if it upped productivity, even though the old ones work? Would you buy a new powerwasher with higher GPM if you could land some commercial washing jobs?

I can tell you, the few holdout stores around me that havent made the investment are losing out. Their customers come here for the products they want/need and cant get there. Then they usually keep coming here.


----------



## 4ThGeneration (Apr 17, 2007)

NCPaint1 said:


> I did fine without it too. Im doing better with it. A tint machine is our business, it makes us money. Would you not buy new brushes and rollers if it upped productivity, even though the old ones work? Would you buy a new powerwasher with higher GPM if you could land some commercial washing jobs?
> 
> I can tell you, the few holdout stores around me that havent made the investment are losing out. Their customers come here for the products they want/need and cant get there. Then they usually keep coming here.


I have bought the best Purdy brushes to help production and put it into the hands of "painters" who I had to use a calender to perform a time study so bring on those rubber handled brushes with plastic bristles lol.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

PatsPainting said:


> These are all the products they are discontinuing here in the SoCal area and we will be switching over to the new regal select series by November of this year.
> 
> W096
> W103
> ...


I don't recognize any of those.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

PatsPainting said:


> These are all the products they are discontinuing here in the SoCal area and we will be switching over to the new regal select series by November of this year.
> 
> W096
> W103
> ...



Nobody will, its all the Regal tinted on WB colorants. Its California, everything has to be different.....its like another planet. Hasnt California regulated itself into Bankruptcy yet? :whistling2:


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

NCPaint1 said:


> I did fine without it too. Im doing better with it. A tint machine is our business, it makes us money. Would you not buy new brushes and rollers if it upped productivity, even though the old ones work? Would you buy a new powerwasher with higher GPM if you could land some commercial washing jobs?
> 
> I can tell you, the few holdout stores around me that havent made the investment are losing out. Their customers come here for the products they want/need and cant get there. Then they usually keep coming here.


The owner at my local paint store is looking to unload his COROB D300 for around 3000.00 or so. Going to take a few photos and post it in the tool section for those who want to tint their own colors at the jobsite 

Pat


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

NCPaint1 said:


> Nobody will, its all the Regal tinted on WB colorants. Its California, everything has to be different.....its like another planet. Hasnt California regulated itself into Bankruptcy yet? :whistling2:



This is what I thought, I dunno maybe what we have been using is the new select regal in disguise or something. Anyway I'm sure it won't be that long before I will be able to give some good reviews on it.

Pat


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

PatsPainting said:


> This is what I thought, I dunno maybe what we have been using is the new select regal in disguise or something. Anyway I'm sure it won't be that long before I will be able to give some good reviews on it.
> 
> Pat


I think its the same.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Why wouldn't they keep the same branding?


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

straight_lines said:


> Why wouldn't they keep the same branding?



Good question. Our rep is going to get together with all of us as the switch gets closer. This will be one of my questions.

Pat


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

straight_lines said:


> Why wouldn't they keep the same branding?


Probably less confusing for us dealers ordering. 221-1b or W221-1b. Easier to assign the WB products a new number 221-1b-------->548-1x


----------



## ezpaintks (Mar 8, 2010)

straight_lines said:


> I am gonna start a new thread on Ben since it seems not many are using Regal Select exterior at this time.


I asked about this on a thread (my own) a while back. I have used it on half of my exterior jobs this year. One was 42 gallons on a building the rest on res repaints. Me and my helper like it thus far. Sprays and backrolls nice, brushes so-so. Not sure about mil thickness....I am used to superpaint.


----------



## ezpaintks (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh yeah, I am paying about 36 per gal....plus tax. My local store doesn't stock much of it...myself and one 1 other guy has been buying it.
Store seems to have a bit of trouble matching colors from "other" brands....


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

I spec'd it for a job but haven't used it yet.


----------



## Ryder11 (Aug 31, 2010)

NCPaint1 said:


> Yes...and tell them they're missing out. Maybe they're thinking if they wait long enough, BM will give them one lol


I'd have to agree with NC. We waited longer then we should have to get the new stuff. When it was just Aura we didn't think it was a big deal but with everything new you really can't afford to not do it. We were shocked at how well it worked out.

The only new lines we don't carry are Regal Select Exterior (yet, probably next summer - they launched it to late in the season here) and Natura (people in this town just aren't green enough lol).


----------

